# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Myalites transversa vanaf 28-05-2008

## dekkermc

Vanaf deze datum heb ik deze kwaal,aandoening,handicap.
De ontsteking heeft op C2,C3 nivo gezeten.
Ik heb hier een gevoelsstoornis aan overgehouden.
Mijn probleem is dat het verstoorde gevoel steeds maar toeneemt.
Ik word hier ongerust en onzeker door.
Ook al kan dit toenemende gevoel,volgens de medici,geen kwaad.
Het is valse informatie die naar mijn hersens word geseind.
Het gevoel word echter zo sterk,dat ik hierdoor moeilijker ga bewegen.
Ik ben overigens wel heel blij dat ik nog kán bewegen en lopen.
Mijn vraag:
Is deze kwaal bij u bekent,zo ja kent u mensen waarbij deze kwaal ook zo progresief verloopt,ik zou hier dan mee in contact willen komen om te kijken hoe zij er mee omgaan.Alvast bedankt. groetjes Marius Dekker

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=34434#post34434

Heeft u iets aan deze link?
Verder staan er diverse topics/onderwerpen/posts in deze rubriek.

----------

